# Boot manager pro



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone have any luck with this app on their T-Bolt? 
I've tried installing roms every which way and all I get is the white HTC screen. 
Seems like such a chore to get this app to work.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

You tube has multiple videos on this

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Works fine for me, used to have it on my Incredible and now loving it on my Tbolt as well. I guess I've been lucky since I really haven't had to mess with it very much to make it work.


----------



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

tm24fan8 said:


> Works fine for me, used to have it on my Incredible and now loving it on my Tbolt as well. I guess I've been lucky since I really haven't had to mess with it very much to make it work.


Do you install the ROMS right from the zip or from a nandroid? Do you use Sense roms? Do you use the default SD card that came with it? Did you change anything in the setting at all when you installed it?


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

kc0r8y said:


> Do you install the ROMS right from the zip or from a nandroid? Do you use Sense roms? Do you use the default SD card that came with it? Did you change anything in the setting at all when you installed it?


You need to check off "force large boot image" or something in the settings. Its a tbolt thing apparently. I always use ext2 when installing sense roms. Ext4 works for aosp. If this doesn't help, find the app in the market and use that email at the bottom of the listing to ask a question. They are always quick to respond and offer great advice.

Menu > settings


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been using this app since August and have successfully installed just about every rom. Read the directions on the init2winit site. Sense and Aosp roms both work. The newer versions of bootmanager have the settings already configured for the bolt. (Force larger boot.img). This app has been amazing for my flashing addiction. After setting up your phone rom. You can start installing to the slots. Sense roms use ext 2, Aosp roms can use ext 4. Aosp roms you need to install GAPPS as well.. Good luck

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk
Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## kc0r8y (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback - I'll try some of these ideas.


----------



## eudaemonic (Aug 10, 2011)

I had trouble until I freed up 10+ gigs on the sd.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah that's the drawback. I have roms on all 4 slots and looked at bootmanager folder on sd card and it's 15.1 gigs..

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

You know what keeps me away from this app? Every time I restore a nandroid I have to manually put in all 5 email accounts. The restored accounts receive but wont send. It's such a pita I don't like switching roms....even between nandroids. I also don't see switching roms in boot manager as being much easier than simply restoring nandroids. You still have to boot up again.


----------

